# Anxiety



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

Been to the ER 4 times over the past few days everything checks out fine. They all say anxiety/panic. Any advice as this is taking over my life. Also have a new baby on the way 6 weeks away. My first but I don't know if that's it becuse it just started out of the blue last wednesday


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

chemical imbalance - see a doctor 
or just fire up a fatty next time it hits.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

What are your symptoms? I know you're saying anxiety but... Have you been to a Dr? Neurologist?


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes been to docto. Feels like my heart is racing when it's actually not. It last all day long. Dry mouth hands feet go numb have had multiple test rest and they all say I'm healthy it's just a really bad feeling


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hope you figure it out...go see the doc and they will figure it out for you.

After reading your last post....sounds like you need to see another doc.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

the doc didn't give you anything to treat the anxiety?


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Whiskey, Xanax. Rinse and repeat. Not really, go to your doc and see what they say. Been there done that and it took some time to figure out what worked best for me.


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes but the meds don't seem to be working. Doc said give it time for them to kick in. Not sure what other kind of doctor I can see as this has never happened to me


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

What meds?


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

RRfisher said:


> Whiskey, Xanax. Rinse and repeat. Not really, go to your doc and see what they say. Been there done that and it took some time to figure out what worked best for me.


How did you function and what did you do to beat it?


----------



## Porta-Berg (Oct 19, 2011)

*You are not the only one sir!*

Pray... every now and then, go to church, not to services or mass, you, and him, one, on one. just sit there, and thank him for all the blessings, ask him why you never were allowed you to go hungry, ask him why you have health, and a roof over your head. Don't go in there asking for things you need or want. Just thank him for the blessings. Those feelings you get, are attached to emptiness, and moreover, don't tell him what you are feeling when you go to the E.R.,,, He already knows. Someone once said; Do you want to make God laugh? Then tell him about your future plans. I will pray for you today, and I bet many of our family, here at 2 Cool Fishing will also do the same. All will be o.k. bro.....just a little episode in you life span we all go thru. I send you a big warm hug my friend..


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Give it time and take deep breaths. I had some trouble with pains in my chest and they turned out to be panic attacks. Still get the pain sometimes but goes away with some good breathing and quiet.


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

RRfisher said:


> What meds?


1 called escitalopram 10mg 
And zolpidem to make me sleep 
And the ER gave me 10 Xanax which don't help


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Friend of mine had it really bad. Had to stop drinking and ended up quitting a good job because it was stressing him out.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> How did you function and what did you do to beat it?


The right medication, unfortunately. And I still haven't beaten it, I just know how to deal with it when it starts to "kick in". Basically I have to sit and chill and not think about anything for however long it takes for it to subside. If I can't find the time, which is most of the time, to chill I have the meds, which sucks, but works for me.

FYI, mine started about the same time about 6 months prior to my first, 8 years ago.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> Friend of mine had it really bad. Had to stop drinking and ended up quitting a good job because it was stressing him out.


This is very true, if I drink too much the next days are the days I get it the worst.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I was hit with panic attacks around 10 years ago out of nowhere. It sucked. What really helped me was learning to recognize when it was coming on and use some breathing techniques. You are probably breathing very shallow and rapidly when an attack happems. The breathing technique has you take in some very deep breaths, hold them and release them very slowly. It worked for me.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Wait til the kid starts driving or heads off to college. 


--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

Well I don't drink. Job really isn't stressful. About the breathing I have tried that but the feeling is lasting all day long. Also haven't been able to eat anything for 4 days maybe a cracker or two just don't have an appitite. It's really taking over me. Luckily I'm on long change hopefully something gives my next Friday. Also really appreciate everybody's input


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Make a life style change starting tonight and see if it will help.

No booze during the week
Do a 20 min exercise, push ups/sit up or jump rope
Start eating 80% veggie and 20% protein (no fast food)
Ask the Mrs for more attention  

Change your attitude at work and start to depend on other to help with over whelming projects. It cant all rest on your shoulders.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Lexapro:

How long does it take for Lexapro to work? Sleep, energy, or appetite may show some improvement within the first 1-*2 weeks*. Improvement in these physical symptoms can be an important early signal that the medication is working. Depressed mood and lack of interest in activities may need up to *6-8 weeks* to fully improve.

https://www.nami.org/Learn-More/Treatment/Mental-Health-Medications/Escitalopram-(Lexapro)


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> Well I don't drink. Job really isn't stressful. About the breathing I have tried that but the feeling is lasting all day long. Also haven't been able to eat anything for 4 days maybe a cracker or two just don't have an appitite. It's really taking over me. Luckily I'm on long change hopefully something gives my next Friday. Also really appreciate everybody's input


Maybe you need to eat and get some sleep.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> Well I don't drink. Job really isn't stressful. About the breathing I have tried that but the feeling is lasting all day long. Also haven't been able to eat anything for 4 days maybe a cracker or two just don't have an appitite. It's really taking over me. Luckily I'm on long change hopefully something gives my next Friday. Also really appreciate everybody's input


 The feelings may last all day long at first, but you will start building on successes. I had attacks so bad I'd have to pull over on the shoulder just sure that I was dying. And work sucked. I just wanted to go find a corner somewhere and hide.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

FEAR...... what's causing it? Practice some Meditation and breathing techniques. Set your mind at ease, think positive.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> Well I don't drink. Job really isn't stressful. About the breathing I have tried that but the feeling is lasting all day long. Also haven't been able to eat anything for 4 days maybe a cracker or two just don't have an appitite. It's really taking over me. Luckily I'm on long change hopefully something gives my next Friday. Also really appreciate everybody's input


Well, this is above my pay grade my man. I have been though the no eating thing before, but that's when I didn't have my medication. I take Xanax when needed and it works for me, fyi. Also I have a stressful job and drink too much, so I'm probably not your best adviser.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

I overcame mine by not allowing it to take me over. I did all the er, tests etc.. and all a waste.
God, my mindset and avoiding stress eased it all bye bye.

Gets worse if you think about or worry. I'm not a med guy, so I'm thankful I defeated it without meds.


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

V-Bottom said:


> FEAR...... what's causing it? Practice some Meditation and breathing techniques. Set your mind at ease, think positive.


I have no clue what's causing it. Woke up last Wednesday morning and it was there


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Keep going back to the doc till they find something that works. You are not alone. We all suffer from different levels of anxiety. Unless you are a psychopath. Xanax does it for me. Did you take a real low dose?


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

poppadawg said:


> Keep going back to the doc till they find something that works. You are not alone. We all suffer from different levels of anxiety. Unless you are a psychopath. Xanax does it for me. Did you take a real low dose?


Yes .25mg


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

bassguitarman said:


> Lexapro:
> 
> How long does it take for Lexapro to work? Sleep, energy, or appetite may show some improvement within the first 1-*2 weeks*. Improvement in these physical symptoms can be an important early signal that the medication is working. Depressed mood and lack of interest in activities may need up to *6-8 weeks* to fully improve.
> 
> http://www.nami.org/Learn-More/Treatment/Mental-Health-Medications/Escitalopram-(Lexapro)


Well this is my 2nd day on so I guess I'm just irratable as I have never felt like this


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I would recommend exercise as well. You need something to release the nervous energy and a 30-45 minute session 2-3 days a week should do it. That and 20 minutes of meditation daily. Meditation will slow your breathing, clear your mind and help with focus.

I was having what I thought was a heart attack. I went to the ER and they ran a number of tests and nothing came back. Went back for a stress test and they said I was healthy. They mentioned it was stress related.

I was super stressed at a previous job that I held for 10 yrs and had all the symptoms but didn't do anything about it. I got a new job and didn't feel the stress but about 3 months later this event happened; it was apparently residual from the old job. I started eating better and working out and now I haven't had any issues in over 3 years. 

So glad I moved on. I now work out 4-6 days a week and feel better than ever.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Friend of mine started having panic attacks out of the blue. Anti anxiety meds weren't helping. Turned out to be some kind of heart murmer, or something like that. Cardiologist detected it during a test for a physical. Said that could be responsible for the syptoms of the panic attacks. Dunno. Have you been to a cardiologist?


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

x2 on the breathing. Take a deep breath then let it out twice as long as it took you to suck it in. Repeat.

Lexapro takes a while to kick in. Takes at least a week. Going through this right now with one of the boys.

I had panic attacks when I was finishing up College and working a couple of jobs. Just too overextended. When an attack came on, I had to think about all the things I had due and prioritize, then accept that some things weren't going to get done on time.

I think the thought process (or therapy) solution will be different for each person. You have to find your trigger.

After college, I didn't have them again until we were having kids. With each kid about to appear I started having panic attacks again. I was worried about being able to provide and be a father and worried I might die. Mostly got over those, thank God. I still go check on the kids at night to make sure they're ok. Oldest is graduating high school tomorrow.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> I have no clue what's causing it. Woke up last Wednesday morning and it was there


No clue? You have a baby coming in 6 weeks. You are facing some major changes in your life. Start with your primary care physician, they may or may not subscribe you something short term. They may refer you to a different type of doctor.

A good exercise regime, including lifting weights can be very helpful.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> Yes .25mg


Yeah, I'm at 1mg and sometimes need a couple. Most likely cause I drink too much and am 6'4" 240. I know most everyone won't agree with me, just letting you know how it is for me because it sucks I know what you're going through.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

Oh, and also, cut out most of your caffeine intake. I know its hard to do, but it does help.


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

jesco said:


> Friend of mine started having panic attacks out of the blue. Anti anxiety meds weren't helping. Turned out to be some kind of heart murmer, or something like that. Cardiologist detected it during a test for a physical. Said that could be responsible for the syptoms of the panic attacks. Dunno. Have you been to a cardiologist?


Have not been to the cardiologist. I have a follow up Monday with my doctor might see what she thinks


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

SpikeMike said:


> x2 on the breathing. Take a deep breath then let it out twice as long as it took you to suck it in. Repeat.
> 
> Lexapro takes a while to kick in. Takes at least a week. Going through this right now with one of the boys.
> 
> ...


I enjoy exercising but I'm worried that since I haven't eating I may pass out


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, .25 doesn't make a dent on me. I only take it when I am obsessing on stuff at night and cant sleep. At least .5. Exercise is good, but you would have to run a marathon to burn off the amount of anxiety you are experiencing. Doc can get stingy with the anti anxiety drugs cuz some people abuse them. Not something you want to make a a habit of taking on a daily basis for weeks on end. But in the short term, its a good drug to relieve anxiety


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Add me to the list. I would get them 1-2 times per year for the last I don't know how long. Often ended in the ER, they just run some tests, charge me a few hundred bucks, and send me home.

This January they started hitting every day. Oddly enough, I was just comming OFF a long unemployment. After the first week back to work, suddenly I could not function. Went to see my Primary, they gave me sleeping meds, and Prozac. Sleeping meds helped (stayed groggy, though), but the prozac made me loopy. Went to a psychiatrist, he gave me a different sleeping med, and Citalopram/Celexa. Needed to take it for 2 weeks for it to kick in. now I sometimes still feel the panic attacks, but they are mild, no issue.

I have started jogging again, I am hoping that will help burn off some of these stress hormones, or what ever is causing it.

Jerry


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> I enjoy exercising but I'm worried that since I haven't eating I may pass out


Ha. Yeah that could be a problem. And the extra worrying is not what u need anyway


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Add me to the list. I would get them 1-2 times per year for the last I don't know how long. Often ended in the ER, they just run some tests, charge me a few hundred bucks, and send me home.
> 
> This January they started hitting every day. Oddly enough, I was just comming OFF a long unemployment. After the first week back to work, suddenly I could not function. Went to see my Primary, they gave me sleeping meds, and Prozac. Sleeping meds helped (stayed groggy, though), but the prozac made me loopy. Went to a psychiatrist, he gave me a different sleeping med, and Citalopram/Celexa. Needed to take it for 2 weeks for it to kick in. now I sometimes still feel the panic attacks, but they are mild, no issue.
> 
> ...


I had an appt with an anxity therapist but my primary doctor asked me to cancel as she said they will just give me meds to take the feeling away temporary


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> I had an appt with an anxity therapist but my primary doctor asked me to cancel as she said they will just give me meds to take the feeling away temporary


So you are suppose to suffer till she finds the long term solution? Wheres Tortuga, he knows all about this kind of stuff.


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

Wife went through this same thing last year. 4 trips to the ER, thought she was having a heart attack. It was brutal. 

We went through a couple of different psych doctors to find the right one and get her on some meds that stopped it. She has sense weened off of those onto something much weaker. She has some tranquilizers if she feels the slightest attack coming on, but its nothing like what was sending her to the ER.


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

CobraO said:


> Wife went through this same thing last year. 4 trips to the ER, thought she was having a heart attack. It was brutal.
> 
> We went through a couple of different psych doctors to find the right one and get her on some meds that stopped it. She has sense weened off of those onto something much weaker. She has some tranquilizers if she feels the slightest attack coming on, but its nothing like what was sending her to the ER.


Which doctor if you don't mind me asking


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> I had an appt with an anxity therapist but my primary doctor asked me to cancel as she said they will just give me meds to take the feeling away temporary


So what's she going to do about it? Don't stress about it anymore than you need to, doctors see this all the time, it used to stress me out just talking to a doctor about it. I have a great GP and he'll sit down with me and talk to me and give me suggestions. We figured out what works.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> Have not been to the cardiologist. I have a follow up Monday with my doctor might see what she thinks


As many times as you have been to emergency with palpitations, it is pretty much guaranteed that they did a EKG/ECG. You should not worry about heart problems, go to your doctor Monday.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Been there..done that...long time ago. Really felt like I was dying. Was drinking too much and living and working too hard ..Doc told me to quit..cold... Breathing exercises helped...but Xanax .25 mg (smallest dose made) did the trick.

Xanax kicks in in about 15 minutes..and is eliminated in about 4 hours. No side effects for me.. Just pop one now when I know I am gonna be put in a really stressful situation and just have to do it... Help from xanax may be purely psychological..but I don't take any chances anymore.

Used to just pull over on the side of the road many times and wait for it to pass.. Always seemed to hit me on freeways...so I NEVER get on freeways no more....just sit and do the deep stomach/chest breathing thing until heart stops racing and I stop shaking...

Danged panic attacks always seem to come out of nowhere...for no reason.. Been under control for 20 years or so now...

Good luck...it can and will go away...but can and will come back...still for no medical reasons...according to my Doc

Just figured I was a little bit nuts...:rotfl:


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> I had an appt with an anxity therapist but my primary doctor asked me to cancel as she said they will just give me meds to take the feeling away temporary


That is funny, cuz when the Prozac made me loopy, my primary RECOMMENDED I see a head Dr. They said it is the same to them as if I had heart issues - they would send me to a cardiologist, or if I had knee issues or what ever. Anxiety is a special issue that can need a specialist. Also, one thing both Dr's said - every med hits people different. What works for some will not work for others. Sometimes you have to try a few to find the right one, then try different dosages to find the right amount.

My Dr. is in league city, if you need a recommendation.


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> As many times as you have been to emergency with palpitations, it is pretty much guaranteed that they did a EKG/ECG. You should not worry about heart problems, go to your doctor Monday.


Yes multiple ekgs all came out normal. Just hard to hear the docs say nothing is wrong with me and I'm feeling like this


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jerry-rigged said:


> That is funny, cuz when the Prozac made me loopy, my primary RECOMMENDED I see a head Dr. They said it is the same to them as if I had heart issues - they would send me to a cardiologist, or if I had knee issues or what ever. Anxiety is a special issue that can need a specialist. Also, one thing both Dr's said - every med hits people different. What works for some will not work for others. Sometimes you have to try a few to find the right one, then try different dosages to find the right amount.
> 
> My Dr. is in league city, if you need a recommendation.


Yes if you don't mind. I live in crosby but work near league city


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Well hopefully hearing all these guys bearing their souls to you will at least help you a little. You are not alone and there is help available. Just gotta find the right Dr. and right meds. I'll say a prayer that you find a fix soon.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

As silly as this may sound, yoga is one of the best stress relief activities that I can think of. I just do the posture and breathing exercises. Meditative kinda thing. I have a very stressful job, and just a couple of minutes of "focused breathing" can really reset my attitude. Tai-chi is another great stress reliever, but that's kinda hard to do at your desk or in a car.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

sympathetic labor pains.

Hell, I don't know, I just had to throw out my wild-*** uneducated guess like everybody else.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Been dealing with panic attacks/anxiety for 25+ years. Lots of good advice here. I know how to recognize them now and can usually cut them off. Been taking 25mg of paroxetine for a while now. Seems to help. When I drink too much or am extremely tired is when I feel one coming on usually. If I get good rest and a good nights sleep, my days are good. Nothing is wrong with you. Get some exercise too.


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Well hopefully hearing all these guys bearing their souls to you will at least help you a little. You are not alone and there is help available. Just gotta find the right Dr. and right meds. I'll say a prayer that you find a fix soon.


Yes everybody's input is greatly appreciated


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> Which doctor if you don't mind me asking


Dr. Joson

She got my wife squared away, then our PCP weened her off of that and onto something much weaker. Shes been doing great since.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Xanax is a benzo. Like Valium, Ativan, Klonopin, and Roffies (date rape drug). Benzos can create dependence and are drugs of abuse. They can get you "high" in the sense of a sedated feeling. They act shortly after ingestion and then stop. 

Prozac is an SSRI. It works on your brain chemistry. It takes a while before there is any impact. Typically, something like 10 to 14 days. Often, even longer. Its not a pill you take and then 20 minutes later you feel it. Its also not a drug of abuse, and basically nobody uses it to get high. 

Many doctors hand out SSRI's like mints because they are not really a drug of abuse. Many doctors are somewhat more reluctant to hand out benzos because they are a drug of abuse.


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

Is your neighbor blowing his grass clippings into the street? 

I understand this can cause anxiety.


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernest said:


> Xanax is a benzo. Like Valium, Ativan, Klonopin, and Roffies (date rape drug). Benzos can create dependence and are drugs of abuse. They can get you "high" in the sense of a sedated feeling. They act shortly after ingestion and then stop.
> 
> Prozac is an SSRI. It works on your brain chemistry. It takes a while before there is any impact. Typically, something like 10 to 14 days. Often, even longer. Its not a pill you take and then 20 minutes later you feel it. Its also not a drug of abuse, and basically nobody uses it to get high.
> 
> Many doctors hand out SSRI's like mints because they are not really a drug of abuse. Many doctors are somewhat more reluctant to hand out benzos because they are a drug of abuse.


Yes my doctor won't prescribe me benzo I got the ones I got from the ER doctor


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Eat right, exercise and the main thing is to pray. I prayed and laid all my burdens down and asked God to guide me in the direction that he wanted me to go. Not the direction I thought I need to go.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Take a look at your diet. Get lots of vociferous veggies going, limit wheat and sugar. Get in some good exercise as much as you can. Watch your blood pressure, eliminate caffeine. 
May not completely solve the problem, but I guarantee you ll feel a lot better. Also, make sure you get good rest.


----------



## JetSkiJack (Jul 15, 2013)

As someone else stated, *stay away from all caffeine*


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

JetSkiJack said:


> As someone else stated, *stay away from all caffeine*


All I have been drinking is powerade. Water. And milk


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Wes said:


> Is your neighbor blowing his grass clippings into the street?
> 
> I understand this can cause anxiety.


No it's if the Barking monkeys will be available all summer.

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> Yes my doctor won't prescribe me benzo I got the ones I got from the ER doctor


Ernest is right on. I take mine on an as needed basis, not daily and have to go into my Dr. and talk to him about it every 90 days if I need a refill.

Curious to see what your doc says and prescribes, if anything. Keep us posted.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I had the exact same issues that you describe. It really effected my for about 3 years. I read Joe Barry Panic Away and it really helped me understand what was happening and made me feel more comfortable which helped greatly. I tried Lexapro and other meds but that never really helped me.

I did start taking a multi vitamin, St. Johns Wort and at night I would drink the Celestial Sleepy Time tea. Night was the worst in the beginning. 

Try to get completely engulfed in a project that will keep your mind away from the cycle of panic. 

The most important thing to remember is that panic attacks can not kill you so you will be fine.You are not going to go crazy or anything else that is comes with racing thoughts associated with panic / anxiety. Once you get to where you are not afraid and just let it go then it loses power over you and it will start to fade away. It will get better and you will be just fine.


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

RRfisher said:


> Ernest is right on. I take mine on an as needed basis, not daily and have to go into my Dr. and talk to him about it every 90 days if I need a refill.
> 
> Curious to see what your doc says and prescribes, if anything. Keep us posted.


My doc prescribed me escitalopram 10mg and told me it would take time and basically just to tough it out. Thinking I may need a new doc


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

escitalopram = Lexapro, a SSRI.

He may be doing you a real solid favor. The Benzo train can be a real rough ride. And, there are potential issues with discontinuing Benzos suddenly.


----------



## keechi (Apr 12, 2006)

I have had those panic attacks. mostly while driving. Thinking i could pass out id start to panic. Went to ER everything checks ok except blood pressure a little high and sent me home.

Found me a Doctor and he did a bunch of blood work on me, come to find out i had high cholesterol levels. After taking meds for it i feel great and stronger.


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ernest said:


> escitalopram = Lexapro, a SSRI.
> 
> He may be doing you a real solid favor. The Benzo train can be a real rough ride. And, there are potential issues with discontinuing Benzos suddenly.


I sure hope so I was only given 10 of the benzos just trying to rashing them out until I can get the other stuff in my system


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Ernest said:


> escitalopram = Lexapro, a SSRI.
> 
> He may be doing you a real solid favor. The Benzo train can be a real rough ride. And, there are potential issues with discontinuing Benzos suddenly.


You're gonna make a danged good Druggist one of these days, Ernie..


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I would say you might have to find which stuff works for you. I suspect some sort of chemical imbalance.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I think your doc might sux. Xanax is good drug. If u have an addictive personality, it is not for you. But my god, you sound miserable. WTH kind of doc withholds meds that could eliminate that misery if you were not susceptible to addiction? 
If it was me I would run as fast as possible to the specialist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> I think your doc might sux. Xanax is good drug. If u have an addictive personality, it is not for you. But my god, you sound miserable. WTH kind of doc withholds meds that could eliminate that misery if you were not susceptible to addiction?
> If it was me I would run as fast as possible to the specialist
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. Xanax has saved my sanity. I use it on an as-need basis and have for about 15 years. I rarely use a 90 pill rx in a year. My rx is for 0.5 and I take 1/2 at a time.

In 2013 I had some personal issues and my doc put me on Brintellix for depression. I took it for just over a year. I discontinued almost a year ago. My anxiety has been almost non-existent and rarely take Xanax any more. I don't understand it but I am very happy with the results.

You might also try some talk therapy. Sometimes just talking it out with someone outside, that has no bias can really help. For me it just helps for perspective.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

If I read correctly, the symptoms started about a week ago. You should stay on the escitalopram and give it time to work. Walk 15 minutes in the AM and 15 in the PM. No coffee, no alcohol. Make yourself eat 3 meals per day, even if a small amount of food. Look into meditation and give it a try.


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## cuz we can (Mar 7, 2005)

Ask the doc to check your thyroid.Had two friends with similar symptoms as you described and both ended up having over active thyroid.


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

fishinguy said:


> I had the exact same issues that you describe. It really effected my for about 3 years. I read Joe Barry Panic Away and it really helped me understand what was happening and made me feel more comfortable which helped greatly. I tried Lexapro and other meds but that never really helped me.
> .


fishinguy, is Joe Barry the correct author of Panic Away? I can't find it with that name.


----------



## Lrtexasman (Oct 19, 2006)

If you are not experiencing a true medical issue, I'd cut way back on caffeine and completely avoid diet drinks. Stick to no more than one cup of coffee or glass of tea per day. You could be having an adrenal release from overstimulation. The body is programmed to fight or flight when under stress, whether real or imagined. If you feel your heart beating and getting light headed, and possibly losing the ability to think and speak as clear as normal, your body is pulling blood to you major organs in preparation for a fight or flight. You need normalize those situations where you feel that stress through repeated exposures. Don't medicate or over caffeinate yourself to adapt, you will not learn how to handle it. Honestly, public speaking, accusatory questioning, and performance anxiety seems to affect some as they get older. I manage a lot of employees and I see them struggle with new anxieties that are self manifested. I used to be a very good public speaker, I can do it, but I get anxious on some occasions. I know on speaking days to avoid caffeine, work out, and rest the night before.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Before I was diagnosed with hypoglycemia when I was a teenager I had ALL the symptoms you describe. They would hit out of the blue for no apparent reason. Went to different MD's and they all wanted to prescribe "anxiety" meds but never found the cause. Finally went to a chiropractor who ordered a 7 hour glucose tolerance test...the 5th hour my glucose dropped to 40. Since then, I have controlled it with diet alone and have not had a panic attack in many years.

I would suggest you get a glucose meter and check your blood sugar the next time you have an attack.

http://blogs.psychcentral.com/panic/2014/02/low-blood-sugar-and-panic-attacks-how-are-they-related/


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It's amazing that humanity got by for so long with out all the detailed diagnoses and drugs to treat our many neuroses and syndromes that have been discovered in the last 30 years. 

We used to just suck it up and use the adversity to strengthen our character.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> It's amazing that humanity got by for so long with out all the detailed diagnoses and drugs to treat our many neuroses and syndromes that have been discovered in the last 30 years.
> 
> We used to just suck it up and use the adversity to strengthen our character.


i guess it's also possible that all these drugs, etc. are causing this...


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

SpikeMike said:


> fishinguy, is Joe Barry the correct author of Panic Away? I can't find it with that name.


Yes, http://www.panicaway.com/

The Linden Method was another that I read and also liked. http://www.lindenmethod.com/

They both really have the same message about not fighting the fear and just letting the feeling pass.

I just got the book and it was very helpful for me. They seem to have quite a collection of products now. Mine started about 8 years ago and was really tough for about 3 years.

Also like everyone else says exercise, clean diet and eliminate caffeine is also a must. You want to make sure you expend all of your energy because it will help you sleep better.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

You need to get your hormones levels checked. Low T can cause anxiety 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> i guess it's also possible that all these drugs, etc. are causing this...


Yup. Smoking weed is better than popping all those chemical pills. That will cure your anxietiy.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> Been to the ER 4 times over the past few days everything checks out fine. They all say anxiety/panic. Any advice as this is taking over my life. Also have a new baby on the way 6 weeks away. My first but I don't know if that's it becuse it just started out of the blue last wednesday


MurphyBoy23, many circumstances can create anxiety, and certainly one could be a new baby on the way. Speak to your DR. about this. There are meds that can alleviate your symptoms. Hang in there buddy.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> Yup. Smoking weed is better than popping all those chemical pills. That will cure your anxietiy.


I always heard that made it worse?????


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Gottagofishin said:


> It's amazing that humanity got by for so long with out all the detailed diagnoses and drugs to treat our many neuroses and syndromes that have been discovered in the last 30 years.
> 
> We used to just suck it up and use the adversity to strengthen our character.


Just curious if you ever got mortared in Iraq....or something that sucked bad.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> Yes my doctor won't prescribe me benzo I got the ones I got from the ER doctor


Ask about Serax, very mild benzo. Works for me. If not get a new doctor.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> The most important thing to remember is that panic attacks can not kill you so you will be fine.You are not going to go crazy or anything else that is comes with racing thoughts associated with panic / anxiety. Once you get to where you are not afraid and just let it go then it loses power over you and it will start to fade away. It will get better and you will be just fine.


^^^ this

It is a natural body reaction, alarm, left in you from the dinosaur days, etc. fight or flight. Blood goes to large muscles causing tingling sensations, breathing gets shallower, and more.. all that designed to prepare you to fight or flight. As mentioned above, it cannot hurt you, it's a natural reaction your body knows to do and designed to save you. A "false alarm" of some kind is triggering it and very well could be a life changing event like a new baby.

Sky divers, cliff jumpers, extreme adventurers pay to have the feeling you are hating right now.


----------



## oceanone (Aug 15, 2014)

InfamousJ said:


> ^^^ this
> 
> It is a natural body reaction, alarm, left in you from the dinosaur days, etc. fight or flight. Blood goes to large muscles causing tingling sensations, breathing gets shallower, and more.. all that designed to prepare you to fight or flight. As mentioned above, it cannot hurt you, it's a natural reaction your body knows to do and designed to save you. A "false alarm" of some kind is triggering it and very well could be a life changing event like a new baby.
> 
> Sky divers, cliff jumpers, extreme adventurers pay to have the feeling you are hating right now.


From someone who has dealt with this problem for almost 10 years and also grew up an adrenalin junkie the sensation is not even close. People buy drugs to stimulate adrenaline rush and euphoria. The spells if anxiety I have had I would not wish upon anyone. Untill you have have been at a grocery store shopping with a full basket and had an episode and just had to bail out for a safe place or decided your family's income isn't worth it because your freaking out you have no idea what you are talking about. Medication can help but it can take a while to figure out dose and everything it's a tough haul. I feel your pain.

from the mothership


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Been dealing with them for about 10 years, had them under control last few years, but had a pretty good one while driving a couple weeks ago, just out of nowhere. Trembling, light headed, constantly rubbing my hair back. Pulled over and bought a couple tall boys and chugged em and went away. 
Used to get them in office meetings and office lunches bad too for some reason. Meetings were in a really small room with no windows, kinda blamed that on claustrophobia


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Gottagofishin said:


> It's amazing that humanity got by for so long with out all the detailed diagnoses and drugs to treat our many neuroses and syndromes that have been discovered in the last 30 years.
> 
> We used to just suck it up and use the adversity to strengthen our character.


And drink their problems away.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> ^^^ this
> 
> It is a natural body reaction, alarm, left in you from the dinosaur days, etc. fight or flight. Blood goes to large muscles causing tingling sensations, breathing gets shallower, and more.. all that designed to prepare you to fight or flight. As mentioned above, it cannot hurt you, it's a natural reaction your body knows to do and designed to save you. A "false alarm" of some kind is triggering it and very well could be a life changing event like a new baby.
> 
> Sky divers, cliff jumpers, extreme adventurers pay to have the feeling you are hating right now.


As far as the not hurting you part. When I have mine, in the extreme events 5 times in my life, I will throw up for 36 hours, that hurts.


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

I respond here out of enormous sympathy, and with some observations that I hope will help, as I too have had that dreaded, out of nowhere, sense of impending doom accompanied by the same profound physical sensations as described here. This is an incredibly frightening feeling that can make you seriously doubt yourself and your sanity. I understand that and am much better now after having my first panic attack about 30 years ago.

Based on my experience, I offer the following.

You're at about the same age as I was when I had my first panic attack - at a point in life where serious things require maturity and responsibility. Look closely at what is going on in your life right now, such as your first child on the way which while a happy thing, can also represent the end of your own "childhood"; look specifically the events of the day before you woke up with an anxiety attack. Be gentle with how you see and recall these things, without judgement of yourself.

For me, it was incredibly important that I had a qualified therapist to talk to on a regular basis, someone who had helped others through the same thing and who knew the roadmap. That said, for everyone, panic attacks happen for different reasons; it is as though panic attacks are a signal to pay attention to something inside yourself - something that happened to you long ago, or something that's happening in your life now...the main thing is that you're not crazy or weak and physically you are probably fine.

It took time to unravel the mystery of what was causing my panic, and like many others here, I've learned how to manage this thing. I still have sensations of panic at times, but now I'm able to let them come and let them go. It's when panic comes and stays that we get into trouble. Letting it go is something you can learn in therapy, and with meditation, prayer, and so on.

I will never be happy I began to have panic attacks all those years ago, but because of it, I sure have made a thorough examination of my life and my true feelings about things that have happened to me, and things I've done. I've found the value in the adversity and you can do the same thing - make it work for you, not against you, over time.

Bottom line is there is a reason that makes sense for what you're experiencing. You are doing an awesome job of trying to get to the bottom of it - by reaching out here and being open to what will work for you. Be patient with the process and with yourself.

I found that reading and learning about panic attacks was extremely helpful. Here is a book that, while I haven't read it, seems to have helped quite a few people. You can get it in audible format and listen while driving or whatever works for you.

https://www.amazon.com/Dare-Anxiety...=sr_1_3&s=digital-text&sr=1-3#customerReviews

One final word - because I've been through this, I can now perhaps help you, which I could not have done had this not also happened to me. In that, it is a blessing. If you'd like to talk more, feel free to message me.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

RRfisher said:


> And drink their problems away.


Well, as bad as it sounds, it seemed to work. It's hard to really make the comparison, but our society really didn't have nearly as many freaks before the rise of common use of psychotropic drugs.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, as bad as it sounds, it seemed to work. It's hard to really make the comparison, but our society really didn't have nearly as many freaks before the rise of common use of psychotropic drugs.


Man we can agree to disagree, but for me the drugs work. And I think it works for a lot of the psychos out there, we just now have social media around to expose them vs back when.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

RRfisher said:


> Man we can agree to disagree, but for me the drugs work. And I think it works for a lot of the psychos out there, we just now have social media around to expose them vs back when.


 I'm not saying they don't work, I'm saying they're overprescribed. When you start giving ritalin to a kid who would really be better served by just getting his butt off the couch and getting outside playing, you're starting him down the wrong path of having everybody overmedicated. We've traded "suck it up and learn from the experience" for "take this and you'll feel better and won't be driving us nuts in the meantime".. That's not an improvement. That entire list of drugs is simply awash in negative side effects, and they haven't even begun to list them all: they affect different people in different manners. As it is right now, it's basically akin to just giving people LSD just to see if they freak out or if they're one of the ones that just mellows out with it. It's rolling the dice every time they get somebody on them.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

*our society really didn't have nearly as many freaks before the rise of common use of psychotropic drugs*

No.

I'd suggest that the "real" rate of mental illness and anxiety/depressive disorders has not changed significantly.

The rate of diagnosis of mental illness and anxiety/depressive disorders has increased significantly.

The use of meds has simply sky rocketed.

Big part of this is we are now using a modern/recent diagnosis criteria. A criteria that was not even available in the 1800's or for much of the 1900's. So, while people in 1900, for example, might have been suffering from depression or anxiety, there was little or no standardized criteria for a diagnosis. And a whole bunch of people were self medicating with alcohol, opiates, and a host of other substances.

Plus, in 1900, we were a far more rural country, and people simply suffered out on the farm. There was no media covering their stories, no internet to document their misery (be it real or imagined), and no TV specials.

That said, I would also suggest that far too many people are on meds. If you simply tell the tale in the right manner, many doc's will hand you what ever you want. Then it becomes a self-reinforcing prophesy. People physically or psychologically addicted to benzos swear that benzos are a miracle drug. That may be because it helped with their anxiety, it may be a result of the addiction, or both.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Forget modern medicine and what it has to offer to relieve the suffering. Suck it up. You are suppose to live a miserable existence. F that. I would much rather be treated by modern medicine then Jack Daniels


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> 1 called escitalopram 10mg
> And zolpidem to make me sleep
> And the ER gave me 10 Xanax which don't help





MURPHYBOY23 said:


> I have no clue what's causing it. Woke up last Wednesday morning and it was there





MURPHYBOY23 said:


> Well this is my 2nd day on so I guess I'm just irratable as I have never felt like this


Some drugs take much longer than others to metabolize and build the right level up in your bloodstream. Check with your doctor, but it may take a week or more for you to notice improvement.
I strongly suggest to not try to drive or even text or write on 2Cool after taking the zolpidem (Ambien).


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ernest said:


> *our society really didn't have nearly as many freaks before the rise of common use of psychotropic drugs*
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


My main point is just the law of unintended consequences: while psychotropic drugs are successfully treating a lot of symptoms, there is also a pretty major pile of symptoms they're CAUSING... We're simply dealing with a sector of pharmacology that is really effectively in its infancy as far as knowing just what it affects and how it works: we've gotten into the mode of "just try SOMETHING", and see if it works. If that patient then becomes a psycho mass murderer wearing a hockey mask, well, we can scratch that one off the list of what we can give him.. With the rise of prescriptions for drugs which are really not fully understood as of yet, comes a rise in opportunities for those unintended consequences to manifest themselves. That may result in somebody just becoming grumpy, having nausea, or it could be a full-on shift toward an antisocial psychosis. You really just don't know before they pop the first pill.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I had a bout with this after starting a new job many years ago. Wife insisted I go to doc. Doc prescribed clonazepam and an anti depressant. Felt like a zombie on the anti anxiety. Stopped taking it after a couple of days. Never took the anti depressant. 

Best thing that happen to me was to realized that there is a personal God that has it all in his hands, that wants me to reach out to Him, to fully trust in Him in the good and bad. Do the best with what you got and let Him handle the rest. 

I still have money issues, work issues, family stuff. Anxiety still creeps in. That's not from God. Share what's going on with God. Pray for help. God answers prayers. Try not to take yourself too seriously. You aren't all that. No one is. You are deeply flawed. Everyone is. You aren't getting out of this alive. Forgive yourself and others, ask for foregiveness from God for you anxiety. Tell Him you are sorry you don't trust Him enough to take care of you. It will work if you truly believe. God can and still does work miracles.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

And just to lighten the mood, good lord I have some female friends that are pharma recs and if I was a doctor I'd be all about what they are pushing.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Forget modern medicine and what it has to offer to relieve the suffering. Suck it up. You are suppose to live a miserable existence. F that. I would much rather be treated by modern medicine than Jack Daniels


I tried Jack for my first encounter...and..believe me..that *DID NOT* work..

I think possibly 'pre-attack' encounters with excessive amounts of Jack had a lot to do with bringing on the *first* attack...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

JD is the wrong contact on this one. Try MJ instead. lol


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

A very close friend of mine just went through the exact same thing. She finally found a psych doctor that she liked that was spiritual. What alleviated her panic attacks was the following:

-Eating right (no processed food)
-Exercise 30 min per day 5 days a week.
-Prayer and putting it in God's hands.
-Smoking a low THC strain of marijuana that has more CBD (this helped more than anything and the higher CBD and less THC doesn't make you a vegetable.

Best of luck and prayers sent your way.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

RRfisher said:


> And just to lighten the mood, good lord I have some female friends that are pharma recs and if I was a doctor I'd be all about what they are pushing.


Isn't that the truth. Chief job qualification is you have to look good in a dress. These days, you see a lot of male reps too and they mostly look like models. After all, the med schools are turning out more girls than boys these days.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*second opinion*



MURPHYBOY23 said:


> My doc prescribed me escitalopram 10mg and told me it would take time and basically just to tough it out. Thinking I may need a new doc


Not to create more anxiety but I highly recommend a second opinion immediately. A close friend of mine was given a clean bill of health by a Clear Lake City doctor, only to get the exact opposite from a Houston doctor. Just like any profession mistakes can be made. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

cpthook said:


> Not to create more anxiety but I highly recommend a second opinion immediately. A close friend of mine was given a clean bill of health by a Clear Lake City doctor, only to get the exact opposite from a Houston doctor. Just like any profession mistakes can be made. Better to be safe than sorry.


Well I been to the ER 4 times with all the same results that everything physically is good.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

karstopo said:


> Isn't that the truth. Chief job qualification is you have to look good in a dress. These days, you see a lot of male reps too and they mostly look like models. After all, the med schools are turning out more girls than boys these days.


My old college roommate became one, well medical supplies, but same difference. Let's just say he did well with the ladies in college and ended up marrying a college cheerleader. Makes bank.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

RRfisher said:


> My old college roommate became one, well medical supplies, but same difference. Let's just say he did well with the ladies in college and ended up marrying a college cheerleader. Makes bank.


I don't like him.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> Well I been to the ER 4 times with all the same results that everything physically is good.


Stop going to the ER. The ER's role is to get you stabilized & out the door, not treat a chronic condition. You need to go see your primary doctor where you will have consistent care. There are many reasons you could be having anxiety or anxiety like symptoms, some when have been mentioned. You need to insist on a complete physical. Just because your EKG is "normal" does not necessarily mean all is well in the cardiac world. Or it may be something as simple as hormonal or enzyme imbalance.

You have also not addressed the many suggestions about caffeine intake. As stated before, lay off caffeinated drinks and ALL energy drinks, including your powerade. That **** is full of sugar which is not going to help.

You can't expect a magic pill to cure anxiety in 2 days. Meanwhile, try breathing exercises, physical exercise, meditation or pray. These behavioral modifications do work. And sometimes that's all it takes.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Stuart said:


> I was hit with panic attacks around 10 years ago out of nowhere. It sucked. What really helped me was learning to recognize when it was coming on and use some breathing techniques. You are probably breathing very shallow and rapidly when an attack happems. The breathing technique has you take in some very deep breaths, hold them and release them very slowly. It worked for me.


This happen to me 34 yrs ago right after the birth of my son. Right out of the blue I was driving over a bridge...and it wasn't a high bridge and I paniced. I try to breath, roll down the window and turn the AC up on high with the vents blowing in my face. Seems when I can get air I do better. It was very scary!! I find it happens more often when I'm very tired.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Infinity (Jan 6, 2013)

Why don't you research the symptoms of low magnesium. Most people are low on this very important mineral. I had some of your symptoms, but have not had an attack since faithfully taking magnesium. 

There are many types of magnesium. If you think it would help, find a good health food store, and talk with them.

I would keep your medical appointments, and continue with any presceibed meds.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

iamatt said:


> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


Yeah, death metal fixes everything.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> Yeah, death metal fixes everything.


He Must be testing a new batch of shine. It should get interesting at about 300 am. LOL.

On another note, while I acknowledge that mental illness is real, not every problem constitutes a mental illness. If your mommy didn't hug you enough, or you were bullied in middle school, you might just need to build a bridge and get over it.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I had a bad case of depression/anxiety. So bad self harm was involved.. The best way I got by it was just fishing, being with family, playing the dog, hanging out with friends, boat shopping just for the hell of it.. Hope you get passed it! Once you do you'll be back on your feet. Hope the daddy life works out for you too!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> Yeah, death metal fixes everything.


Dose of Keith Morris and call us in the morning. Life is tough sometimes.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MURPHYBOY23 (Aug 15, 2014)

Gemini8 said:


> Stop going to the ER. The ER's role is to get you stabilized & out the door, not treat a chronic condition. You need to go see your primary doctor where you will have consistent care. There are many reasons you could be having anxiety or anxiety like symptoms, some when have been mentioned. You need to insist on a complete physical. Just because your EKG is "normal" does not necessarily mean all is well in the cardiac world. Or it may be something as simple as hormonal or enzyme imbalance.
> 
> You have also not addressed the many suggestions about caffeine intake. As stated before, lay off caffeinated drinks and ALL energy drinks, including your powerade. That **** is full of sugar which is not going to help.
> 
> You can't expect a magic pill to cure anxiety in 2 days. Meanwhile, try breathing exercises, physical exercise, meditation or pray. These behavioral modifications do work. And sometimes that's all it takes.


I don't drink much caffeine actually I don't drink any right now. As far as the powerade I haven't been able to eat anything and I don't know why. I try and force myself but just can't get anything down


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

http://labs.la.utexas.edu/telch/files/2015/08/Nature-and-Causes-8.10.15.pdf

http://labs.la.utexas.edu/telch/files/2015/08/Safety-Behavior-Handout-latest-8.1.15-1.pdf


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

MURPHYBOY23 said:


> I don't drink much caffeine actually I don't drink any right now. As far as the powerade I haven't been able to eat anything and I don't know why. I try and force myself but just can't get anything down


Which would lead to a vitamin deficiency, which could be your problem to begin with. I'd say lose the Powerade and get your butt to a real doctor instead of the ER: their only goal is to get you in a hospital bed or get you out the door, leaving stacks of billables behind you. They are going to check your vitals, pronounce that you are still alive, then kick you out the door. A regular doctor has the time and resources to get to the bottom of the problem, an ER doesn't. and the 2Cool "brain trust" is a ****-poor provider of that level and direction of care as well. You're going to get an endless list of how other people's problems were fixed. Those aren't your problems, and the "fix" may very well be absolutely contraindicated in your particular case.

Whatever it is, your doc, whoever or wherever he may be, seems to be throwing pills at it rather than figuring out what the problem is. If you haven't yet gotten a full blood work-up, etc., you need a new doctor.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Do you have a regular doctor? A general practitioner? If so, see them, if not, then it is time to find one. Find one you like and trust, they can be very valuable.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> If you haven't yet gotten a full blood work-up, etc., you need a new doctor.


^^^This^^^


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I went thru this last year. Felt like i couldnt breathe, heart racing, sweating, flush skin, nausea..... So i went to the ER. EKG and Blood work came back fine. 1 day later it flares up again. I find a good heart doc and immediately go see him. Went away, 1 day later it was like that again. I went to er and he did a full work up, blood work and all... nuclear stress test, ekg, echo, ct scan.... Then the heart cath. It was anxiety as everything checked out. Now i take lorazipan every once in a while when i feel like it is going to come on. Good knowing evertything checked out and i have been fine since. If you need a good doc that will test everything, let me know.


----------



## Juicedog20 (Jul 3, 2019)

I always tell everyone that the best way to deal with panic is sport! Start running or go to the gym! And if you are weak in spirit, start taking pills. I personally have a weak temper and took pills. But the best way to do sports!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Juicedog20 said:


> I always tell everyone that the best way to deal with panic is sport! Start running or go to the gym! And if you are weak in spirit, start taking pills. I personally have a weak temper and took pills. But the best way to do sports!


​
Curious as to why you revived this three year old thread


----------



## Juicedog20 (Jul 3, 2019)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Curious as to why you revived this three year old thread


because there is no new posts on this theme, but I want to talk about it


----------



## Digitalmind9 (Jul 3, 2019)

Juicedog20 said:


> because there is no new posts on this theme, but I want to talk about it


lol, if you want to discuss the theme, cheate a new one, because this thread is mummified. However, all in all, if we talk about anxiety, then I will agree that it's the ill of 21th century. People became "tender" and easily to be depressed... Lol, in 20th century you didn't even have some time to be sad, because you had to work in order to not to die because of the hunger. Unfortunately, even my son takes pills to cope with his depression and anxiety... I can't undertand him, because I tought him to be strong, not tender. But I'm afraid of his health because he takes amitriptyline 25 mg tablet for about 2 years in a row... Dudes, could you say if it's not dangerous?


----------



## Juicedog20 (Jul 3, 2019)

Digitalmind9 said:


> lol, if you want to discuss the theme, cheate a new one, because this thread is mummified


and what's wrong that people want to discuss an interesting topic, even if it's mummified?
however, thank you for sharing, and personally, I understand your son, because he is not tender, his situation of anxiety and depression is normal in 21th century...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If the diet / exercise / meditation stuff doesn't work & you go the drug route...Start with the mildest stuff first like Prozac / Lexapro...The benzo route should be your last option...Valium & Xanax should be used more for panic attacks rather than generalized anxiety


----------



## Imtheman (Sep 28, 2018)

Juicedog20 said:


> because there is no new posts on this theme, but I want to talk about it


You joined to bump this thread?

It just feels ........ wrong or somehow ......... spammy.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Juicedog20 said:


> because there is no new posts on this theme, but I want to talk about it


I am guessing there is some special magic *juice* available that cures anxiety?


----------



## Walleyewilly (Jan 31, 2017)

umm, they both just joined to spam the threads/talk to each other. notice the link in the digitalmind9's post...I probably wouldn't click on it.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Just saying the cure for anxiety is here......Mark2:15-17
15 And it came to pass, that, as Jesus sat at meat in his house, many publicans and sinners sat also together with Jesus and his disciples: for there were many, and they followed him.
16 And when the scribes and Pharisees saw him eat with publicans and sinners, they said unto his disciples, How is it that he eateth and drinketh with publicans and sinners?
17 When Jesus heard it, he saith unto them, They that are whole have no need of the physician, but they that are sick: I came not to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance.


----------

